# One ear up, one ear down?



## ls1norcal (Oct 16, 2008)

Heres a pic of the puppy we are picking in about 10 days.

http://picasaweb.google.com/bsimas/Puppy#5262023129108028882

When we first saw him, both his ears were standing straight up at 5 weeks. The breeder said he never saw anything like that. Now its 6 1/2 weeks, and one ear is hanging down. I dont think it is, but is it any cause for concern that his ears will have a hard time standing up later?


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

They go up, they go down and will until at least teething is over


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

No, it is normal. They will go thru various stages until they decide to stay up for good. When you get him, give him stuff to chew on to strengthen the muscles, and don't let ANYONE play with his ears.


He is such a cutie! Congrats!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

absolutely not. well, no more concern than the average gsd and its owner. even a pup who's ears are consistently erect from 5wks to 15wks - its not uncommon for the ears to drop while teething. most don't worry until about 6 months... personally, i watched my dogs ears "dance" until just shy of a year. they were teepee'd when i adopted her at 10 months, then i guess her head got wider. there is nothing that'll keep her ears down now!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i call it the ear dance. up, down and all around. my last Shepherd ears didn't stand untill he 6 months old. the ears standing is like baby taking their first steps.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh the ears !!!
they'll keep you smiling as they shift positions throughout puppyhood.
dylan had the "waving" look, then the wind-blown look. now that he's full grown, the work like sat dishes, turning this way and that, independent of each other. i can always tell his mood just by the way he's holding his ears. this past week, they've been between 9:00 and 10:10 .. he's got a bit of an ear disturbance going on and is on meds.


----------



## ls1norcal (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Now I know not to worry for sure.


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

I began having concerns about my Duke's left ear when he was four and half months. I asked questions personally and posted others on several websites. Most said "not to worry". I believe the input I received was well intended and factually based. However, I suggest a person should also rely on their on gut feelings when their pup has reached four to five months and there is still a problem with their ears standing. Here's Duke at nine months.


----------

